# Tyne and Wear Reptile Association 27/02/11 Next meeting



## tazzyasb

Following on from 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/hobby-issues-information/595014-tyne-wear-reptile-association-1st.html


The next meeting of TAWRA will be held Sunday 27th of February at 6pm at Tropical Team Reptiles. As ever all welcome, refreshments provided, and order for more seats has been placed. 

Remember to add Tyne and Wear Reptile Association on Facebook for more updates and pictures.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## kayley5756

tazzyasb said:


> and order for more seats has been placed.
> 
> 
> Tara


haha, that broke the ice for me like  glad they were ok though, thankyou for helping me get home! x


----------



## della.g

Fab meeting again. Glad you all enjoyed it and hope you can all talk any other herp lovers you know into joining as well.

Adele


----------



## keithb

Would it be ok to do some local advertising for the club round here (where i live) to try and get more members :2thumb: as there are a few people I know that could come and spread the word.


----------



## suez

more seats are a great idea :lol2:


----------



## Nicki_

Can't wait to see the pictures of the chair incident! When will the photos be posted?


----------



## della.g

suez said:


> more seats are a great idea :lol2:


 
Youve set me off again trying to tell trev what happened. Are they both ok?

Oh and yes you can advertise the club to people no problem :2thumb:


----------



## suez

della.g said:


> Youve set me off again trying to tell trev what happened. Are they both ok?
> 
> Oh and yes you can advertise the club to people no problem :2thumb:


Tony fine Paul beleive it or not could hardly walk today took a mean slap on the lower leg muscle wher the chair leg snapped and shot him at a combined weight of at least 25 stone . pleased i wasnt sitting on his knee :lol2:


----------



## Knight Pinky

just wondering whats the main thing focusing on next meeting, (like this times swap shop) nice to see some new people definatly just very hard to move around hehe


----------



## keithb

Knight Pinky said:


> just wondering whats the main thing focusing on next meeting, (like this times swap shop) nice to see some new people definatly just very hard to move around hehe


I believe its going to be sexing some reps and the guys talk about Thailand thats if my memory is anythi g to go from :whistling2:


----------



## Golgarth

I didn't manage to get any shots of "chair gate" but will post the shots from the meet later this week.


----------



## Nodders

Just wanted to say , added the shop to my facebook , thanks .

and also

If there is anyone here who would like to join up in facebook just send me a PM and I'll either a) give you my name to add or b) add you , whichever , thanks :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## tazzyasb

keithb said:


> I believe its going to be sexing some reps and the guys talk about Thailand thats if my memory is anythi g to go from :whistling2:


Well remembered. February's meeting will include Barry's talk about his trip to Thailand and an opportunity to bring in any reptiles you need sexing. 

Adam will be posting the minutes of the meeting soon.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Knight Pinky

Cool ty keith and tara . Shame I know lestats a guy would of liked to show him off hehe I now can't get the huge tortoise you described to me and really want one now hehe especially if I can get a saddle to fit  x


----------



## wrxadz

Minuets of meet 30/01/11.

New members

first off welcome to all our new members
*Name R.F.U.K*
Alison ground hog
Anneka annie.davis
Barry mackem hiss
Dave nodders
Elain N/A
Garry mango
Joe crazy ass ninja turtle
kaley kayley5756
keith Keithb
Nicki nicki_
Skot skotswald
Sian N/A
Tony ground hog

great to see so many new faces if it continues like this the shop wont be big enough:2thumb:

i apologize if i have missed anyone out but someone (I'm blaming gaz) mixed up the old and new forms:bash:

Doncaster Trip

Prices for the trips are yet to be confirmed however we will keep you posted as details are finalized.

26 June Doncaster I.H.S show 
deadline is march meeting any one wishing to go needs to inform a member of the events team.

18 September Doncaster I.H.S show
deadline is August meeting any one wishing to go needs to inform a member of the events team.

We are trying to get early entry as a club so non I.H.S members don't have to wait for the doors opening to the public this is yet to be confirmed.

I.H.S

There was a discussion bout I.H.S status news coming soon.

Teeside talk

We voted as a club not to attend the Teeside club Talk as it conflicted with our own meet.

Next meeting 

27th February 6.00pm at Tropical Team Reptiles.

it was decided that the next meeting will be.

A talk from Barry one of our new members on his herping trip to Thailand really looking forward to this one mate.

Reptile sexing if you have any reptiles you want to have sexed nows your chance to bring them in. any one wishing to bring animals to the next meet must confirm what you wish to bring with either...

Lewis krox2008
Adel dellag
Tara tazzyasb

or pop into the shop during opening hours.

New committee member

we would like to welcome Barry (mackem hiss) to our events team I'm sure he will be a valued member.

thats it for this meet until Tara posts with what i have missed out 

thanks again to all who turned up just goes to show that herpetology is alive and well in the north east.

cheers Adam


----------



## mackem hiss

Thank you all for the welcome! I'll try my best to make my talk as interesting as possible! If anybody has any questions about my trip you can either drop me a pm on here or have a chat at the next meet. I'll volunteer my services in helping to sex any reps that people bring along, if the weathers a bit warmer I'll bring some of my spiders so people can see the difference between males and females if your interested?
Cheers,
Barry


----------



## wrxadz

mackem hiss said:


> Thank you all for the welcome! I'll try my best to make my talk as interesting as possible! If anybody has any questions about my trip you can either drop me a pm on here or have a chat at the next meet. I'll volunteer my services in helping to sex any reps that people bring along, if the weathers a bit warmer I'll bring some of my spiders so people can see the difference between males and females if your interested?
> Cheers,
> Barry


cheers barry ok it with adel or tara but i am slowly getting over my fear of spiders so i would appreciate getting hands on with some creepy crawlies.


----------



## mackem hiss

Cheers, I'll let them know. My spids aren't really handle-able, being mainly Brachy's they all hair flick but you can clearly see the difference between the sexes. (hopefully I'm gonna have baby red knees this year!)


----------



## della.g

Yes Barry that would be a cool idea :2thumb:

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## mackem hiss

No probs! I'll bring the old girl (she's 14 this year) and a couple of males. I'll try and dig out some full sheds while I'm at it


----------



## kayley5756

all sounds good, looking forward to the next meet- Barry that trip you did sounds UNBELIEVABLE!!! I'm so jealous haha, kinda interested to see the critters other people bring in too!  x


----------



## Nicki_

I am looking forward to it too! I can't wait to see Barry's spiders as I bought one off him last year and she is lovely. I have been tempted to buy another but really not sure what to go for, so I think this meet will be a great help! 

I have a good idea of the sexes of my corn snakes but I really need confirmation as I am trying to breed them. So far, I am quite sure that one my "ancient" snakes has been successful in getting the attetion of my biggest female but since I have seperated the boys from the girls, I did put her with another suspected female for less than 10 minutes whilst I sorted their enclosures out and they started jerking about? I really hope I don't have three males so I desperately need this so called female checked out before they go back with the lads! 
Is there any way someone can help me with this one? I have probes and managed sexing two of them but I am struggling with the more squirmy ones?!


----------



## candoia aspera

Nicki_ said:


> I am looking forward to it too! I can't wait to see Barry's spiders as I bought one off him last year and she is lovely. I have been tempted to buy another but really not sure what to go for, so I think this meet will be a great help!
> 
> I have a good idea of the sexes of my corn snakes but I really need confirmation as I am trying to breed them. So far, I am quite sure that one my "ancient" snakes has been successful in getting the attetion of my biggest female but since I have seperated the boys from the girls, I did put her with another suspected female for less than 10 minutes whilst I sorted their enclosures out and they started jerking about? I really hope I don't have three males so I desperately need this so called female checked out before they go back with the lads!
> Is there any way someone can help me with this one? I have probes and managed sexing two of them but I am struggling with the more squirmy ones?!


you could bring it down to the shop and we'll do it for you :no1:


----------



## candoia aspera

Golgarth said:


> I didn't manage to get any shots of "chair gate" but will post the shots from the meet later this week.


and here's me thinking that you were in to photography :lol2:


----------



## candoia aspera

mackem hiss said:


> Thank you all for the welcome! I'll try my best to make my talk as interesting as possible! If anybody has any questions about my trip you can either drop me a pm on here or have a chat at the next meet. I'll volunteer my services in helping to sex any reps that people bring along, if the weathers a bit warmer I'll bring some of my spiders so people can see the difference between males and females if your interested?
> Cheers,
> Barry


and don't forget to mention the Boiga and the little white beast too : victory:


----------



## mackem hiss

Random question for this thread but........... Are any of you guys planning to breed anything this year? If so, what are your plans?
I'll go first, my het Annertherystic Boas, corns, sinnoloan milks, albino nelsons (if my other one ever turns up!) and my Mexican red knee spiders
Any one else?


----------



## Nicki_

candoia aspera said:


> you could bring it down to the shop and we'll do it for you :no1:


Ahh, that would be mint! I hope they are all as I hope! Would I be able to bring my boa as well? He kind of turned out to be a she when I probed him/her? Might explain the sudden growth spurts? I don't know!



mackem hiss said:


> Random question for this thread but........... Are any of you guys planning to breed anything this year? If so, what are your plans?
> I'll go first, my het Annertherystic Boas, corns, sinnoloan milks, albino nelsons (if my other one ever turns up!) and my Mexican red knee spiders
> Any one else?


Is it easy to breed spiders? Do the females not eat the males after they mate?

I am hoping to breed my corns also and my geckos but so far, there doesn't seem to be much magic happening yet!


----------



## Nodders

mackem hiss said:


> Random question for this thread but........... Are any of you guys planning to breed anything this year? If so, what are your plans?
> I'll go first, my het Annertherystic Boas, corns, sinnoloan milks, albino nelsons (if my other one ever turns up!) and my Mexican red knee spiders
> Any one else?


Going to breed my corns for the first time this year , have a couple of blizzards , hypo het lavenders and a couple of others , all brumating atm , warming them up soon 

Hoping to bring 3 of my corns to the next meet to get sexed up , if you know what I mean


----------



## wrxadz

I have put just about every male i have to every female i have (royals) check my sig apart from my really light normal female who has only been put to my pastel hoping for some really light pastels. Check my album for pics.:2thumb:


----------



## mackem hiss

Its all about the timing with the spiders and you have to watch them all the time, first sign of her not liking him and you have to get him out of there otherwise its a big expensive meal for the female!


----------



## Nicki_

Nodders said:


> Going to breed my corns for the first time this year , have a couple of blizzards , hypo het lavenders and a couple of others , all brumating atm , warming them up soon
> 
> Hoping to bring 3 of my corns to the next meet to get sexed up , if you know what I mean


Ahh, that is the word I have been trying to get off my tongue for a while! BRUMATING. God, I am starting to sound like a complete novice with snakes now. Maybe on the breeding side of things I am though but I am sure I called it brumination at the meet haha! :blush:

When are you putting your corns back together? 




mackem hiss said:


> Its all about the timing with the spiders and you have to watch them all the time, first sign of her not liking him and you have to get him out of there otherwise its a big expensive meal for the female!


Ooo, I can imagine! Are the males tiny in comparison to her? Have you ever found one of your females making a meal out of a male before?


----------



## della.g

Don't forget you need to let us know what animals you are bringing to be sexed. I would suggest that you should bring anything you are not sure about while the offer is there. For example the leopard that are not doing anything should be showing signs of breeding so may be wrongly sexed.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## Nodders

Nicki_ said:


> Ahh, that is the word I have been trying to get off my tongue for a while! BRUMATING. God, I am starting to sound like a complete novice with snakes now. Maybe on the breeding side of things I am though but I am sure I called it brumination at the meet haha! :blush:
> 
> When are you putting your corns back together?


They are going to be slowly warmed up about now'ish , then I'm going to feed the females around 3 or 4 times , just making sure they have gotten over the cold period . So all in all around 4 - 5 weeks time I'll be introducing the males .
March is around the right time for them breeding , dont understand how people have eggs / hatchlings now , but that must be due to no brumating and breeding when they can .
Don't worry about being a novice , I still am , I ask where I can and use the internet a lot , whenever I get conflicting information I tend to PM cornsnake keepers who have been going a few years and get their take on it


----------



## Knight Pinky

will be awesome to see the spiders though ive never seen any lol.... and some nice corns  ... is their nothing i can breed with this year? please :flrt:


----------



## bobo1

Knight Pinky said:


> will be awesome to see the spiders though ive never seen any lol.... and some nice corns  ... is their nothing i can breed with this year? please :flrt:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: rofl :blush::blush::blush::blush: say no more


----------



## tazzyasb

bobo1 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: rofl :blush::blush::blush::blush: say no more


Glad it was not just me :lol2:


----------



## candoia aspera

bobo1 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: rofl :blush::blush::blush::blush: say no more


:lol2: i think i've hurt myself laughing :lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

Knight Pinky said:


> will be awesome to see the spiders though ive never seen any lol.... and some nice corns  ... is their nothing i can breed with this year? please :flrt:


that depends have you been cooled, are you feeding regularly, and are you producing sperm plugs, theres a simple way to test the latter it invloves kleanex and the internet and takes about 5 minuets.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Golgarth

pics here, haven't even looked at them yet, one VERY busy week:
January Swap Meet pictures by MiniEquinox - Photobucket


----------



## candoia aspera

wrxadz said:


> that depends have you been cooled, are you feeding regularly, and are you producing sperm plugs, theres a simple way to test the latter it invloves kleanex and the internet and takes about 5 minuets.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


rofpmsl :no1:


----------



## krox2008

Knight Pinky said:


> will be awesome to see the spiders though ive never seen any lol.... and some nice corns  ... is their nothing i can breed with this year? please :flrt:


as my male boa is not realy showing any interest in my female you can have a go with her if you wont but i dont know how well its going to work:lol2:



wrxadz said:


> that depends have you been cooled, are you feeding regularly, and are you producing sperm plugs, theres a simple way to test the latter it invloves kleanex and the internet and takes about 5 minuets.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## krox2008

Golgarth said:


> pics here, haven't even looked at them yet, one VERY busy week:
> January Swap Meet pictures by MiniEquinox - Photobucket


 some good pics of a class meeting there m8


----------



## Knight Pinky

wrxadz said:


> that depends have you been cooled, are you feeding regularly, and are you producing sperm plugs, theres a simple way to test the latter it invloves kleanex and the internet and takes about 5 minuets.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


All tests positive  as for lewises boa not my type not into bitey things just slow loving


----------



## Nicki_

Oh, pictures! I didn't see the present being opened though! What was it?


----------



## keithb

Nodders said:


> Going to breed my corns for the first time this year , have a couple of blizzards , hypo het lavenders and a couple of others , all brumating atm , warming them up soon
> 
> Hoping to bring 3 of my corns to the next meet to get sexed up , if you know what I mean


If all goes well I hope I can get one of these little babys :2thumb:


----------



## Nodders

keithb said:


> If all goes well I hope I can get one of these little babys :2thumb:


Certainly , be a bit of a wait wait though m8  about 5 months I would say :gasp:


----------



## scottswald

I'd like to thank Chris, Tara and Adele for helping me remove Eddy's retained eyescaps today.

It wasn't easy even with all of us so it was interesting to say the least!

it was also quite interesting trying to bath him beforehand also (still managed to get a few pics of him having his bath though lol), so overall a fun morning!

thanks guys! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Nikkeh

Think me and Gary will bring our T's. Not sure if they will be big enough to sex though :/ Suppose can show them off lol


----------



## della.g

scottswald said:


> I'd like to thank Chris, Tara and Adele for helping me remove Eddy's retained eyescaps today.
> 
> It wasn't easy even with all of us so it was interesting to say the least!
> 
> it was also quite interesting trying to bath him beforehand also (still managed to get a few pics of him having his bath though lol), so overall a fun morning!
> 
> thanks guys! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


No problem Scott. Me and Eddy have a bit of a history and its not really surprising he doesn't really like me. I have probed him and played with his eyes now. He wasn't very badly behaved really.

Adele


----------



## wrxadz

scottswald said:


> I'd like to thank Chris, Tara and Adele for helping me remove Eddy's retained eyescaps today.
> 
> It wasn't easy even with all of us so it was interesting to say the least!
> 
> it was also quite interesting trying to bath him beforehand also (still managed to get a few pics of him having his bath though lol), so overall a fun morning!
> 
> thanks guys! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


i miss all the fun, only thing i get to play with is the really heavy viv stack.:devil: well not realy i let Rich do all the pushing i just pretend.


----------



## della.g

Yes Adam but i am always grateful for your help :2thumb:


----------



## michellew

*Thank you*

Brill meeting as always and really looking forward to Barrys Thai adventure story  
Great to see the huge selection of stock you have in - no more traipsing to lesser stores


----------



## scottswald

any pics from the meeting?


----------



## tazzyasb

scottswald said:


> any pics from the meeting?



yes look below :lol2:



Golgarth said:


> pics here, haven't even looked at them yet, one VERY busy week:
> January Swap Meet pictures by MiniEquinox - Photobucket


----------



## candoia aspera

keithb said:


> Would it be ok to do some local advertising for the club round here (where i live) to try and get more members :2thumb: as there are a few people I know that could come and spread the word.


a better late than never reply :

TWRA is not Tropical Team Reptile's club although we will happily advertise it on the brand new super duper web site (coming very soon to a google search near you) and the shop will be the venue for the foreseeable future. It's everyone within the club that makes up the club, without you there would no club. No individual within the club is more important than anyone else and the club will seek consensus as to any decisions to be made so you all have a say as to how the club is ran and it's up to the administration of the club to make sure that your decisions are applied. The Chair person (political correctness), Vice Chair person (done it again), Treasurer, Secretary and the Events team are all elected by you for you and if one of them leaves you or anyone in the club can seek election, the winner takes all. You will have seen this democratic process in action on the night of the meeting. 
So, forgive the waffle, it means that every person in the club has a responsibility to recruit and expand the club in any way you see fit until the club members themselves decide otherwise. If you'd like pamphlets printed to help you recruit or leaflets printed for a letter box drop then all you have to do is bring a motion to the meeting, the Chair person is there to bring order and structure to the meetings so the Chair person will the put it to the club and let the members decide, once the motion has passed it is my job as treasurer to ensure that the finances are there to enable us to carry out the wises of the members etc, etc.

Hope this helps, Chris.


----------



## krox2008

don't forget if you want to bring your reps to the next meeting to be sexed we need to know wot you are bringing so just send me, tara or adele a pm and let us know wot you are bringing:2thumb:


----------



## della.g

Beginning to look like nobody is bringing anything to be sexed :gasp:


----------



## Nodders

della.g said:


> Beginning to look like nobody is bringing anything to be sexed :gasp:


I pm'd Tara on what I was bringing


----------



## della.g

ok nodders cheers


----------



## krox2008

i would bring my stuff but you and tara already sexed most of them but i could bring some stuff for the fun of it :lol2:


----------



## candoia aspera

Knight Pinky said:


> All tests positive  as for lewises boa not my type not into bitey things just slow loving


i forgot to ask, are you het for anything? :lol2:


----------



## candoia aspera

krox2008 said:


> i would bring my stuff but you and tara already sexed most of them but i could bring some stuff for the fun of it :lol2:


why break the habit of a life time? :whistling2:


----------



## krox2008

just a quick bump and to say we need to know if you are bringing anything to sexed at the next meeting so drop me a pm if you are:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb

Just to let you all know, Lewis has been busy sorting the coach for the June Trip to Donny. We will have final details including costs and times at the next meeting.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## krox2008

not long to w8 now:2thumb:


----------



## Nicki_

Not sure if I am bringing anything to be sexed to be honest as Barry is kindly coming to have a look at my corns and help me on the breeding side of things.

Would I be able to bring my geckos though? I am determined to find out more about them and how to check if they are pregnant etc.


----------



## della.g

Thats fine to bring leopard geckos just let us know if you want to bring them.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## krox2008

i think i might bring my blue tongue skink just to adele:lol2:


----------



## della.g

As you wish Lewis.


----------



## della.g

Oh it's all gone quiet over here.


----------



## mackem hiss

Yeah cos we're just counting down the days!


----------



## Knight Pinky

i was thinking where everyone has disappeared to aswell, im counting days to hear amazing story too


----------



## mackem hiss

Is a trip like mine something you'd be interested in Knight?


----------



## Knight Pinky

definatly it is something ive tried look into recently, but it will be great to find out how you went about it , my names adam just gets confusing with other one


----------



## Nicki_

I would love to travel to see reps in their natural habitats. I wouldn't even mind seeing some wildlife here to be honest! Whenever I go to Scotland, the Lakes, or anywhere country, I am constantly looking for toads, adders etc but have never, ever found any apart from toads when I was at Stanhope when I was about 7?!

Has anybody encountered adders or smooth/grass snakes whilst out and about?


----------



## mackem hiss

No probs Adam, I'll give you all the info on who I booked with n what was involved. I'm probably going back in November!


----------



## mackem hiss

Smooth snakes are only found in a small area in the south, I think south west. I've found, frogs, toads, greater crested newts, common newts and other bits n pieces round here, unfortunatley no snakes tho!


----------



## mispentyouth

there used to be grass snakes in jarrow about 20 years ago never looked for them since i might have a look this year we usedto leave old biscuit tin lids out for them to hide underneath


----------



## monitor mad

mackem hiss said:


> Smooth snakes are only found in a small area in the south, I think south west. I've found, frogs, toads, greater crested newts, common newts and other bits n pieces round here, unfortunatley no snakes tho!


There in the North West between Ainsdale and Birkdale , 20 mile outside Liverpool , smooth snakes , palmate newts , common toads , natterjack toads , smooth newts , up here in Newcastle iv found Adders , toads , smooth newts , great crested newts :2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz

this sounds like a good idea for a club trip when the weather warms up, local herping, other than the odd adder i havnt seen any native reptiles in the wild.


----------



## tazzyasb

wrxadz said:


> this sounds like a good idea for a club trip when the weather warms up, local herping, other than the odd adder i havnt seen any native reptiles in the wild.


Great idea Adam, 

Tara


----------



## Nicki_

Woo, it does sound like a good idea, I am glad I mentioned British wildlife etc as I haven't seen anything.

I remember that grass snakes were common round Jarrow. I was only two at the time and living in Yorkshire but someone told me about seeing a few of them in the parks.

I would deffinately like to see a newt as well, I have only ever seen captive ones, never a wild one?! 

Just last month when my dad had the house decking pulled up he found the most huge toad I have ever seen which I forgot to mention. It was twice the size of my hand and was like a browny olive colour so I am not sure what kind it was? I wanted to keep it but had to let it go...


----------



## monitor mad

tazzyasb said:


> Great idea Adam,
> 
> Tara


Yep i'll second that , also about a mile from my house are a few ponds with loads of frogs (spawning soon) also loads of toads a couple f weeks after that plus smooth newts and great crested newts : victory:


----------



## tazzyasb

monitor mad said:


> Yep i'll second that , also about a mile from my house are a few ponds with loads of frogs (spawning soon) also loads of toads a couple f weeks after that plus smooth newts and great crested newts : victory:


We will discuss at the next meeting and plan a date.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Knight Pinky

i was searching net yesterday and stumbled upon this site, wonder it could be used to advertise the club as helps people find hobbies in newcastle  : New to Newcastle or a local? Meet new Newcastle friends with CitySocialising


----------



## slippery42

Nicki_ said:


> I remember that grass snakes were common round Jarrow.


Grass Snakes have *never* been common in the north east, this is the northern most part of their UK range.

There is one extremely small population which seems to be hanging on in the area.

However you would be hard pushed to ever see one there.


----------



## candoia aspera

Knight Pinky said:


> i was searching net yesterday and stumbled upon this site, wonder it could be used to advertise the club as helps people find hobbies in newcastle  : New to Newcastle or a local? Meet new Newcastle friends with CitySocialising


each member is responsible for recruitment, fancy giving it a go? :2thumb:


----------



## Knight Pinky

yeah il sign up and have a go , any info i should include in it? apart from the obvious bits?


----------



## candoia aspera

tazzyasb said:


> Great idea Adam,
> 
> Tara


Too right. I'd love to go romping around the countryside, and herping too :lol2:

We'll have to fetch plenty of cameras to take pictures of what we find, great if we could find grass snakes and adders too! :no1:


----------



## candoia aspera

Knight Pinky said:


> yeah il sign up and have a go , any info i should include in it? apart from the obvious bits?


You know the drill by now, you can use anything from the facebook page of the TAWRA section of the website to help too. 
I'm really excited to make a push on herping locally if you could include that too.

Good idea Adam.:no1:


----------



## krox2008

wrxadz said:


> this sounds like a good idea for a club trip when the weather warms up, local herping, other than the odd adder i havnt seen any native reptiles in the wild.


sounds like a class idea to me:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42

candoia aspera said:


> Too right. I'd love to go romping around the countryside, and herping too :lol2:
> 
> We'll have to fetch plenty of cameras to take pictures of what we find, great if we could find grass snakes and adders too! :no1:



You will not find grass snakes unless you know the only site they occur and can you all please remember that if you intend looking for Great Crested Newts at least one of you need a Natural England Survey licence.

Please also remember that adders are easily disturbed early in the season!

Sorry if this sounds like I'm p**sing in your pool but enthusiasm is one thing legal issues are another!


----------



## tazzyasb

slippery42 said:


> You will not find grass snakes unless you know the only site they occur and can you all please remember that if you intend looking for Great Crested Newts at least one of you need a Natural England Survey licence.
> 
> Please also remember that adders are easily disturbed early in the season!
> 
> Sorry if this sounds like I'm p**sing in your pool bey enthusiasm is one thing legal issues are another!


Thanks for the info. As you can see from this thread this is still in the discussion stages and research will be done before a group of 50 members goes trooping around in the wild looking for any animals.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## slippery42

tazzyasb said:


> Thanks for the info. As you can see from this thread this is still in the discussion stages and research will be done before a group of 50 members goes trooping around in the wild looking for any animals.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


Tara

If I can help by advising please feel free to ask

Graeme


----------



## slippery42

So if you are lucky you could see


----------



## tazzyasb

slippery42 said:


> Tara
> 
> If I can help by advising please feel free to ask
> 
> Graeme


Thanks for the offer Graeme fear not I will pick your brain clean.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## slippery42

Unless you know the location you will not see










even if you know the site you are highly unlikely to see them


----------



## tazzyasb

lol it is be coming more and more apparent you are a useful person to know :no1:


----------



## slippery42

tazzyasb said:


> lol it is be coming more and more apparent you are a useful person to know :no1:


Wednesday night 7.30 I'm doing a talk to NERAG at Rainton Meadows

ask around I'm well know:gasp:


----------



## wrxadz

i think i know just the place to go too, my uncle has a small holding in wooler near the scottish border, there is a wood, grassland and river within walking distance its the only place i have ever seen an adder in the wild.


----------



## bobo1

They are also at the derwent reservoir,And at simonside hills by rothbury in the summer you can also see lizards basking in the sun in the morning time: victory:. Tara or Adele if you want there locations please pm me
cheers stew


----------



## della.g

bobo1 said:


> They are also at the derwent reservoir,And at simonside hills by rothbury in the summer you can also see lizards basking in the sun in the morning time: victory:. Tara or Adele if you want there locations please pm me
> cheers stew


 
Cheers for that Stew.


----------



## tazzyasb

Just a reminder that our next meeting is this Sunday the 27th at 6pm.
As always new members welcome.

See you all Sunday
Tara


----------



## Nicki_

Hey, ok I have a request now that I have looked into it! 
Would it be possible to bring the geckos as I have mentioned and my boa constrictor to be sexed? Just I am stuck with him now as I sexed him as a female but a guy who previous had him, sexed him as a male so I would love confirmation lol!

Nicki


----------



## della.g

Nicki_ said:


> Hey, ok I have a request now that I have looked into it!
> Would it be possible to bring the geckos as I have mentioned and my boa constrictor to be sexed? Just I am stuck with him now as I sexed him as a female but a guy who previous had him, sexed him as a male so I would love confirmation lol!
> 
> Nicki


 
No problem with the geckos Nikki but we need to know if there are any Pythons coming to be sexed before we agree to the boa as we can not have both at the same meeting. 

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## tazzyasb

At the moment no one has said they are bringing any pythons to be sexed. So it is fine to bring any boas you would like sexed.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Nicki_

Thanks guys, much appreciated. I have 7 geckos if that is also ok? :blush:

I just need a lot more information on the geckos as I can't keep them all seperate so I wouldn't mind having as many of them kept together as possible.

Nicki


----------



## krox2008

not long to w8 now i will be seeing you all on sunday:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb

Nicki_ said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated. I have 7 geckos if that is also ok? :blush:
> 
> I just need a lot more information on the geckos as I can't keep them all seperate so I wouldn't mind having as many of them kept together as possible.
> 
> Nicki


7 leos is no problem.

thanks
Tara


----------



## annie.davis

Hi all,

I'm sorry but I'm unable to make the meeting on Sunday , something has came up.
I'll look forward to hearing how it went though, also if you are any further with the Chester Zoo trip I am still very interested! 

Many Thanks
Annie


----------



## tazzyasb

annie.davis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm unable to make the meeting on Sunday , something has came up.
> I'll look forward to hearing how it went though, also if you are any further with the Chester Zoo trip I am still very interested!
> 
> Many Thanks
> Annie


Awww that is a shame, I will keep you updated with details of the next meet.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## tazzyasb

Less then 24 hours to go, and I can confirm the exciting news that me and Chris went and bought some more chairs today.

Rough Agenda

Barrys Thailand talk and slides
Final plans for Doncaster
Reptile sexing
Plan next meeting

Thanks
Tara


----------



## candoia aspera

tazzyasb said:


> Less then 24 hours to go, and I can confirm the exciting news that me and Chris went and bought some more chairs today.


:lol2: I'm excited to chat Boiga that's for sure :no1:


----------



## wrxadz

Not long now really looking forward to hearing about Thiland and seeing some of the beasties every one keeps.

see you all there:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

tazzyasb said:


> Less then 24 hours to go, and I can confirm the exciting news that me and Chris went and bought some more chairs today.
> 
> Rough Agenda
> 
> Barrys Thailand talk and slides
> Final plans for Doncaster
> Reptile sexing
> Plan next meeting
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


See you all there tonight :2thumb:


----------



## satre08

only a few hours now! cant wait to hear barrys talk and get donny all sorted, anybody fancy taking pity on a skint student and paying for my ticket?


----------



## Nicki_

Argh, change of plans with the geckos here I think! One of my males mated with his female last night and he has a hemipene buldge sticking out! I put him in a bath with some sugar in it and then put some vaseline on it before putting him in a seperate enclosure from the female. Would anybody be able to help push it back in?


----------



## Golgarth

Won't be able to make it this month, work calls :-(

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayley5756

hey guys sorry couldnt make it today, plan was to come acroos with my boyfriend but then he didnt finish work til late! have fun though!


----------



## mispentyouth

Thought i would take the time to congradulate barry on a great talk on his trip to thialand . And a big thanks to whoever put me forward for the talk on stickyfooted geckos next month . its a good job suez is doing it with me as she can talk for england. IF anyone would like us to mention anything in particular on this subject could you please pm me or suez and well try our best to cover it in our presentation although Barrys gonna be a hard act to follow .


----------



## keithb

Just wanted to say thanks for another good night, Barry's talk was great with some good pics too.
Also looking forward to next month for what should be another good talk.:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb

Glad everyone had a great time. Thanks for the talk Barry. I will let this thread run for another few days then will start a March thread.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## mackem hiss

Thanks for the kind words guys, glad you all enjoyed it!
Barry


----------



## Nodders

Another great night . With a few suprises for me :bash:

Really enjoyed the talk , thanks all round .

Dave .


----------



## Horny Toad

Glad everyone enjoyed the night! We had a great night too, very well attended. I proposed moving the date for our meetings to the second weekend of the month, so that members of both groups can attend each meeting. I have spoke to Barry and suggested his talk for our meeting in May, and if it returns the favour I can do the Ecuador and Galapagos talk in May for you guys. Let me know so I can make sure Im about, but there again I may be in Greece reptile hunting so might have to be the June meeting. I'll have a look at the dates.


----------



## tazzyasb

v-max said:


> Glad everyone enjoyed the night! We had a great night too, very well attended. I proposed moving the date for our meetings to the second weekend of the month, so that members of both groups can attend each meeting. I have spoke to Barry and suggested his talk for our meeting in May, and if it returns the favour I can do the Ecuador and Galapagos talk in May for you guys. Let me know so I can make sure Im about, but there again I may be in Greece reptile hunting so might have to be the June meeting. I'll have a look at the dates.


Hi Kevin

Glad you and Barry got something sorted. I will discuss you coming to do your talk when I speak to you on Wednesday. We are not 100% sure if we will be having a meeting in June as it falls on the date of the Doncaster IHS show and we have a coach of our members going to the show. Are you organising a coach to that show? As we may have some seats spare if any of your members would like to join us.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Nicki_

I had a good time and enjoyed Barry's talk! Loved the photos and I was amazed at how the monitors are as common as British sticklebacks in the ponds! 

Also, my little Murphy went to the vets today and he is booked in for an opperation tomorrow. Unfortunately his little tadger has to be removed


----------



## Horny Toad

tazzyasb said:


> Hi Kevin
> 
> Glad you and Barry got something sorted. I will discuss you coming to do your talk when I speak to you on Wednesday. We are not 100% sure if we will be having a meeting in June as it falls on the date of the Doncaster IHS show and we have a coach of our members going to the show. Are you organising a coach to that show? As we may have some seats spare if any of your members would like to join us.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


I'll ask around to see if anyone wants to take up those spare seats. I hadnt realised they clashed, so as Coast to Coast is at Doncaster I dont fancy doing a show and then a talk afterwards - Im getting a bit long in the tooth for that much hard work! I can do July, but would prefer April, if your arranged speaker doesnt mind being shuffled! Or is that talk scheduled for March anyway? If thats the case I can do April if thats any use.


----------



## suez

once again great night and thank you Barry the talk was an eye opener thoroughly enjoyed it very well presented thank you.


Mispentyouth 
Moi a good talker :gasp: noooo. well i try my best .
As Steve said anyone wanting to know anything in particular let us know and we will cover it as best we can.


----------



## tazzyasb

I have started a new thread for March meeting 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/hobby-issues-information/659156-tyne-wear-reptile-association-meeting.html#post7893679



Thanks
Tara


----------

